# QA Trigger "Glock" like?



## shotbyspike (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm just wondering how "Glock like" the QA trigger really is? Regardless of how crappy the Glock trigger is suppose to be i shoot it pretty well and I would hate to buy a G19 when I could have bought a Walther. BTW, I'm not really a big DA/SA trigger fan so thats kinda out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The QA trigger functions like a Glock or XD trigger - it is heavier than a Glock trigger - justa tiny bit. But it is smoother and shorter.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Like Ship said, the QA is much like the Glock trigger, but slightly heavier. From all the QA's I have shot, the extra trigger pull weight is barely noticeable. The biggest difference is that the trigger stops much farther forward than the Glock. Also the reset on the QA is longer than that of the Glock, but the trigger is much smoother.


----------

